# Ice Makers!



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been giving a lot of thought into purchasing some type of ice maker for the Outback so that we can 
supply our own ice while camping. I wanted to get a little input on the idea and hear what others have done
before I decide on my plan.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We have this one, but we didn't pay this much. We got ours from BJ's wholesale club last summer and it does pretty well. It makes cubes about every 5-10 min. If you already have a cooler started, this will help you stay in ice, but it's not going to make enough to get you started unless you bring it in the house and start making ice days in advance. It think I paid somewhere between $179 and $199 if memory serves me correctly.

One thing you can do to minimize your ice usage is to put a layer of dry ice on the bottom of your cooler and then cover with 2 inches of crushed ice. Just put your beer, drinks, milk etc on top of the ice and do NOT put any ice on top. (this will freeze your beer rather than refrigerate it) This set up lasted us about 3-4 days before we had to redo it when we were in Florida last summer. You could then use your ice maker to do bags of ice to set in a cooler for making drinks or to replenish the ice on top of the dry ice.
http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/nostalgia-el...4530441_xp.aspx


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I looked at them if you go with one check your local Costco/BJ/Sam's Club - from what I could tell I didn't see much difference between them and those sold at places like Camping World... except for the price, which was much less. I didn't bother since we dry camp to often to make use of them.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We don't drink alcohol, so probably don't use as much ice as some, but I just "harvest" ice from my house fridge into produce bags, and fill any leftover space in The Abi-one's freezer, and a large cooler in the back of the TV, depending on how long we're going for. When we camp with my older siblings (all of whom do drink) it doesn't take them long to find my stash!! We have our own well, so I don't like the taste of chlorine in boughten ice.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> I have been giving a lot of thought into purchasing some type of ice maker for the Outback so that we can
> supply our own ice while camping. I wanted to get a little input on the idea and hear what others have done
> before I decide on my plan.
> 
> ...


 I have been looking into it too but I see alot of bad reports on thier quality so I am hanging off a while until I see one thats OK. If you look at the specs they all seem to have the same capabilty which makes me believe they are made from the same basic mechanism with different packaging. Let us know if you find a good one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one and used it twice. It works fine and all but its too slow for me and I usually just get mad and go buy a couple of bags. I do like the dry ice idea but I just dont see it around to buy it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

I know your other machine needs this ice maker. I love the margaritaville..Thanks for all your input and help. I ended up buying the same ice maker that hurricaneplumber brought to the rally. I figure and machine that can produce 42lbs of ice in a weekend and any machine that can blend 42lbs of ice in a weekend and anyone that can consume 42lbs of ice plus mix cannot be all that bad.









The ice maker was bought at target for around $100.

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Mark
> 
> I know your other machine needs this ice maker. I love the margaritaville..Thanks for all your input and help. I ended up buying the same ice maker that hurricaneplumber brought to the rally. I figure and machine that can produce 42lbs of ice in a weekend and any machine that can blend 42lbs of ice in a weekend and anyone that can consume 42lbs of ice plus mix cannot be all that bad.
> 
> ...


I decided my "plan" will be to camp next to Thor all the time and just borrow his ice......









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like your plan....just supply the other machine and we will make a great team.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Mark
> 
> I know your other machine needs this ice maker. I love the margaritaville..Thanks for all your input and help. I ended up buying the same ice maker that hurricaneplumber brought to the rally. I figure and machine that can produce 42lbs of ice in a weekend and any machine that can blend 42lbs of ice in a weekend and anyone that can consume 42lbs of ice plus mix cannot be all that bad.
> 
> ...


I decided my "plan" will be to camp next to Thor all the time and just borrow his ice......









Mark
[/quote]

HA HA HA HA HA!!! That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!

(That's _MY_ plan, anyway!)


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

We use ice cream containers to make giant ice blocks, to put in with the bevvies in the Extreme coooler. Last about 4-5 days sometimes. Just use two regular ice cube trays in the freezer to make mixed drink ice.
I like deer season up here- a bag of ice in the cooler (used in rum and diet once the guns are put away) lasts a whole week.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is too funny! Thanks to Mark's great Margarita's at the rally.....I conveninetly received a Margarita maker from my DW for Christmas. Now all I need to do is get an ice maker or camp beside Thor more.

I just bought a generator over the past weekend so I'll be good to go while dry camping too!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

compass49 said:


> This is too funny! Thanks to Mark's great Margarita's at the rally.....I conveninetly received a Margarita maker from my DW for Christmas. Now all I need to do is get an ice maker or camp beside Thor more.
> 
> I just bought a generator over the past weekend so I'll be good to go while dry camping too!


I just found my camping buddy







....dry camping and drinking margaritas....can you imagine the looks you would get from the tent campers









Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

compass49 said:


> This is too funny! Thanks to Mark's great Margarita's at the rally.....I conveninetly received a Margarita maker from my DW for Christmas. Now all I need to do is get an ice maker or camp beside Thor more.
> 
> I just bought a generator over the past weekend so I'll be good to go while dry camping too!


I think we need another rally just to make sure all these new machines are tested to insure they are working correctly!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I just give either DS or DD a couple of bucks, and send them off on their bikes to the camp store to pick up a bag of ice. Then we keep it in an igloo cooler, near the "Capt Jack's Outback Shack" bar.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I just give either DS or DD a couple of bucks, and send them off on their bikes to the camp store to pick up a bag of ice. Then we keep it in an igloo cooler, near the "Capt Jack's Outback Shack" bar.


What? No Golf Cart?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Bought an ice maker today off of Craigslist. It is a U-line, and the guy was an exec for GM and his plans to upgrade his kitchen
changed when he bought a new house.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Very Nice. An industrial icemaker while camping....you have raised the bar my friend





















I think you will need 2 Margaritaville machines to keep up with all that ice. Make sure you buy a tee fitting so you can run an extra water line to the icemaker.









Forget about pulling into the camp ground in a $500,000 class A - Mark with an ice maker so larger that you need a dolley to move it around.

Youa re the man.

Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Bought an ice maker today off of Craigslist. It is a U-line, and the guy was an exec for GM and his plans to upgrade his kitchen
> changed when he bought a new house.


Glad to see you made a decision. I was wondering if we were ever going to get back to a discussion on icemakers! lol We have one of these at our house. Get a solution from your local heating and plumbing store to rinse out the lines once a year or so to get rid of calcium deposits and such.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice...and this goes where in the Outback??


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Nice...and this goes where in the Outback??


I'm thinking this may work best if it get's carried along in the bed of the truck and sits outside of the Outback. I fired it up last night for the first
time it works like a champ!

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Nice...and this goes where in the Outback??


I'm thinking this may work best if it get's carried along in the bed of the truck and sits outside of the Outback. I fired it up last night for the first
time it works like a champ!

Mark

[/quote]

How long did it take to make ice?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Bought an ice maker today off of Craigslist. It is a U-line, and the guy was an exec for GM and his plans to upgrade his kitchen
> changed when he bought a new house.


I wonder if "The GM Exec's" new house is part of GM's bailout plan









Looks like you got a Great Ice maker though...........


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Bought an ice maker today off of Craigslist. It is a U-line, and the guy was an exec for GM and his plans to upgrade his kitchen
> changed when he bought a new house.


I wonder if "The GM Exec's" new house is part of GM's bailout plan









Looks like you got a Great Ice maker though...........
[/quote]

By the look's of this guys house, he personally does not need any type of bailout.









The ice maker was never used and still had the original stickers and plastic wrap on it. I paid $300 and I thought that was
a pretty good deal for a Uline. It is suppose to make and hold 23 pounds of ice/24 hours.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Bought an ice maker today off of Craigslist. It is a U-line, and the guy was an exec for GM and his plans to upgrade his kitchen
> changed when he bought a new house.


I wonder if "The GM Exec's" new house is part of GM's bailout plan









Looks like you got a Great Ice maker though...........
[/quote]

By the look's of this guys house, he personally does not need any type of bailout.









The ice maker was never used and still had the original stickers and plastic wrap on it. I paid $300 and I thought that was
a pretty good deal for a Uline. It is suppose to make and hold 23 pounds of ice/24 hours.
[/quote]

Considering what I've found on-line for smaller icemaker and their price, I would say that was a great price...BTW - him getting that $300 on his $1 salary - would definitely keep him set for awhile!


----------

